# Leaving KP



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

After being part of KP for 7 years I am going to leave. This is due to the change in KP - People's personal information is being shared without permission and there is a whole nasty element filtering through with no input/control by The Moderators. 
I wish everyone well and only hope that things change on here for the better very soon, because it was a great site.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry to see you go. Blessings for THE future!


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm sorry to see you go flyssie. Please reconsider. Just put the ornery ******* on ignore and don't look at their postings. The rest of the people on this site are nice.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

flyssie said:


> After being part of KP for 7 years I am going to leave. This is due to the change in KP - People's personal information is being shared without permission and there is a whole nasty element filtering through with no input/control by The Moderators.
> I wish everyone well and only hope that things change on here for the better very soon, because it was a great site.


Fully understandable.

Maybe Admin will take things in hand eventually.....who knows?

Regards

Andy


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

I hope you will reconsider. More people are putting the trolls on ignore, taking it back to what it used to be like - an exchange of views. Put them on ignore and if they turn up on threads you are interested in, request that the OP puts them on ignore too. We can get rid of them. We shouldn't let them get rid of us.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Please think again flyssie, only by sticking together will we get rid of this horrible element on our forum. I have asked for help and prayers on this forum and have met some lovely people through it, it would be a shame to lose it because of a few idiots. We are better than this and have to just rise above it, and remember it is just the few most of us are caring, helpful people. Good luck with whatever choice you make. Take care. xxxx


----------



## DeeAnna62 (Apr 21, 2018)

Ive looked and cant find instructions for how to delete my account here. Care to share?


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm sorry it is coming to this, but I wish you well and I fully understand why you are leaving.


----------



## bevhug (Aug 27, 2012)

Actually I agree,

I have just read today's posts there are quite a few political comments about the government in the UK and the NHS. I think before people from other countries who make reference the our country they should look at there own. I have been to the States several times and had to use your medical services and am appalled by the huge gap between have and have not's. I too am considering leaving knitting paradise because of the imbalance of many of the views posted.


----------



## maley (Feb 12, 2013)

Hate to see anyone give up on something they enjoy....guess I'm ignorant or what but don't understand really what the issues are as I read only what I am interested in and any unsavory comments, just ignore ignorance. I wouldn't let whatever comments or subscribers with the bothersome attitudes 'win' as by not giving them the satisfaction of reacting and ignoring is the only way to get rid of them, by sticking together. Don't empower them and quit! Fight for your rights!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

If all the nastiest are ignored they will have no attention and that is what makes them feel important. They are miserable people who sit behind a keyboard and spew their hate. Do not let them chase you out. I have learned a lot from this site and on the whole very nice people on here.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

Why don't you unsubscribe the sections with the people posting unpleasantly? I have not come across these posts unless I have looked at other sections apart from Main, Pictures, and occasionally Chit-Chat.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

I wish you well for the future. I was going to leave a while ago and changed my mind, now I just look at what looks interesting.
I try not to get into arguments, and I just like to leave positive comments about peoples work. Good luck


----------



## bevhug (Aug 27, 2012)

Good idea, but it is difficult to gauge if the post is nasty until you have read it. I do like to see what other people have made and to get fresh ideas. I do not like it when people judge and event when they are ignorant of the facts because they are not living in the country where the event occurred!!


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

Simply ignoring or changing your status within a cateorgy, blocking certain people OR leaving KP entirely won't work. There is NO WAY to delete your account, therefore leaving ALL personal info on here to the INTERNET gods. That's WHY I use an ALIAS.

If you have any other social media, or public info at all - even a mailing address or driver's license - be rest assurred that ANYONE can find it. 

Please stay with us!!! We NEED your company!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I don’t use the daily digest as my entry point to KP. It’s a compilation of topics from one time point to another so not all new things get in there. Instead, I went into my profile and marked only those categories that I wish to view. I go directly to KP through a desktop icon and go to newest topics. Once I’ve read them, then I mark them as such and there are only new ones the next time I cone back.

For topics I’ve commented on or have marked “watch”, I click on watched topics and then click on the arrows next to each topic and that gets right back to where I left off. It makes navigating the site very pleasant.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Byrney said:


> I hope you will reconsider. More people are putting the trolls on ignore, taking it back to what it used to be like - an exchange of views. Put them on ignore and if they turn up on threads you are interested in, request that the OP puts them on ignore too. We can get rid of them. We shouldn't let them get rid of us.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

janis blondel said:


> Please think again flyssie, only by sticking together will we get rid of this horrible element on our forum. I have asked for help and prayers on this forum and have met some lovely people through it, it would be a shame to lose it because of a few idiots. We are better than this and have to just rise above it, and remember it is just the few most of us are caring, helpful people. Good luck with whatever choice you make. Take care. xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

flohel said:


> If all the nastiest are ignored they will have no attention and that is what makes them feel important. They are miserable people who sit behind a keyboard and spew their hate. Do not let them chase you out. I have learned a lot from this site and on the whole very nice people on here.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

I hope as well that you’ll reconsider- I,too, think that most of the people here are helpful and kind. Don’t leave and let the bullies win!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

maley said:


> Hate to see anyone give up on something they enjoy....guess I'm ignorant or what but don't understand really what the issues are as I read only what I am interested in and any unsavory comments, just ignore ignorance. I wouldn't let whatever comments or subscribers with the bothersome attitudes 'win' as by not giving them the satisfaction of reacting and ignoring is the only way to get rid of them, by sticking together. Don't empower them and quit! Fight for your rights!


Maley! I am with you on this subject. I guess I don't read a lot of stuff or subscribe to it!! The beauty of KP is, it is our choice what to read or not!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

DeeAnna62 said:


> Ive looked and cant find instructions for how to delete my account here. Care to share?


Once a member, always a member. There's no deletion of accounts.


----------



## kasugga (Oct 31, 2013)

May I ask a question?
Why are folks making political comments on a knitting and crochet site?? 
Keep your political thoughts to yourself or, if you really feel the need to vent your spleen, do it on the correct platform. 
This one is NOT it.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

kasugga said:


> May I ask a question?
> Why are folks making political comments on a knitting and crochet site??
> Keep your political thoughts to yourself or, if you really feel the need to vent your spleen, do it on the correct platform.
> This one is NOT it.


You're wrong. That's what GCC, PWF, the Attic and Solarium are for. Don't like it, then skip those sections of the forum.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Than unsubscribe and dont comment in the non knitting, crochet, craft or cooking sections like you have been.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Seriously, the only thing annoying me lately has been the people who are looking for a reason to complain. You can ignore these people the way I usually do.

Adding this later...I saw another post about the privacy issue you mentioned. I wasn’t aware of that in my first reply. I also hope that they find and eliminate that person.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Unfortunately there doesn’t seem to be any way to delete your account entirely. And I haven’t seen any of the unpleasant or nasty posts everyone is talking about. I guess I’m either lucky or just picky about what I read here. I still haven’t figured out where the personal information is coming from, how much of it are people putting on here. And as one other person said, if you have a driver’s license or credit card or pay bills monthly, your personal information is out there for anyone to garner. I’ve been laughing over the Facebook uproar, my daughter’s 90 yr old FIL knows nothing about the internet but managed to be upset over Facebook anyway, he has no computer, never has and won’t ever. But he can’t understand why telemarketers call him about real estate, he owns a small condo and they want to sell it when he dies, how funeral homes get his phone number and on and on. It’s all out there and not looking at KP won’t change that for you. The other thing someone mentioned is setting your choices for what to see every day is a better way to go. Then read only what you are interested to read.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

maxjones said:


> Seriously, the only thing annoying me lately has been the people who are looking for a reason to complain. You can ignore these people the way I usually do.
> 
> Adding this later...I saw another post about the privacy issue you mentioned. I wasn't aware of that in my first reply. I also hope that they find and eliminate that person.


Unfortunately, with Admin MIA the person spreading the personal info can't be removed. The people she's posting the info about are left completely defenseless, to her its all a game. Once she sees this topic she'll come swooping in to inform one and all what "maroons" (her word, I know its moron) to believe anything they post is safe. Even if they use an alias. Ever posted just one picture of yourself? Google image search has it, which means it has you.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

True be known once your online your a target for anything and anyone now a days. I think you should stay an for the most part I agree with everyone here on KP put them on the ignore list!! Remember there not God and there not judges!!! You have the control not them. So please think about staying? If not good luck on your new journey..


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

True be known everything and everyone is target once your online! Those people that are giving you bad time are not God or Judges or Jury. So as all KPers have said Block them on the Ignore List and don't read there messages!!!! For most part people here on KP are great with lots or few friends are helpful!! Don't let the bad one chase you away!! But if you must I'll understand too ?? But please think about before you leave! Good luck whatever you decide to do!!!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Have you written to Admin about what's going on?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

njbetsy said:


> Have you written to Admin about what's going on?


There is no longer any Admin to complain to.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I wonder how many members have read the information in the Home, Help and Profile Links listed above? We can mostly control what we read. I personally do not go into the Attic anymore. I know that most of the people are nice; but there are a few nastie, negative people there. I also wonder if we all sent messages to Admin. we might get some action. I am one of the earliest members of KP and I will stay until lt ends. I start most of my days with my coffee and KP. I would miss it.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> I wonder how many members have read the information in the Home, Help and Profile Links listed above? We can mostly control what we read. I personally do not go into the Attic anymore. I know that most of the people are nice; but there are a few nastie, negative people there. I also wonder if we all sent messages to Admin. we might get some action. I am one of the earliest members of KP and I will stay until lt ends. I start most of my days with my coffee and KP. I would miss it.


Charlotte, messages and PMs to Admin are going unanswered. When my personal info was posted last week I sent both a PM and email. They both remain unread.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Do not allow the Trolling behaviour of some to chase you off the forum.

Instand make a few changes. Don't use your real name, don't post things that can identify who you are, and were you live.

Use the 'Ignore' feature that allows you to place distruptive idividuals on ignore. So they can not contact you via pm or post on your threads.

Also if you see a thread started by them it will say ignore in red next to their name then do not open that thread.

Do not let them win.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Charlotte, messages and PMs to Admin are going unanswered. When my personal info was posted last week I sent both a PM and email. They both remain unread.


I sent a PM to Admin earlier this month at his uglyhedgehog site. He did not respond, but I can see that he did read it.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I never come across the nastiness as I don't subscribe to the attic....


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I know that Admin. Hasn't been responding; but thought that maybe if he/She was bombarded with mail we might hat a reaction.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> Unfortunately, with Admin MIA the person spreading the personal info can't be removed. The people she's posting the info about are left completely defenseless, to her its all a game. Once she sees this topic she'll come swooping in to inform one and all what "maroons" (her word, I know its moron) to believe anything they post is safe. Even if they use an alias. Ever posted just one picture of yourself? Google image search has it, which means it has you.


I think that was really funny of GG to (I assiume!) intentionally misspell the word for several reasons, 1) she was talking about herself if I remember corretly 2) Maroon is a colour not an unfriendly word 3) Nobody else seems to have got it! 4) GG has not corrected anyone up to now as far as I am aware!!

Every time I see someone do a "correction", it makes me laugh, as it worked far better than I first thought!!

regards to all here

Andy


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Charlotte, that was done less than a year ago, to no avail. We are still an active Forum and that is all I need. It is beyond me to understand why people advertise they are leaving...why not just leave quietly? It is always "those nasty people"! So, don't read their post!! Simple as that! My opinion, for what it's worth. Oh! Big deal that Admin does not answer. He started this Forum for us and we are doing a great job with or without him!! This is not directed at Charlotte, just an answer to her post. a


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> I think that was really funny of GG to (I assiume!) intentionally misspell the word for several reasons, 1) she was talking about herself if I remember corretly 2) Maroon is a colour not an unfriendly word 3) Nobody else seems to have got it! 4) GG has not corrected anyone up to now as far as I am aware!!
> 
> Every time I see someone do a "correction", it makes me laugh, as it worked far better than I first thought!!
> 
> ...


Yes, Andy, I'm well aware its a color, and her choice to refer to herself that way, but she has and does use it to refer to other posters as well. Just as she uses the following words to refer to anyone that dares disagree with her: _elderly, jealous, stupid, uneducated, unintelligent, lacking reading skills, mean, and bullies_ just to name a few.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> I never come across the nastiness as I don't subscribe to the attic....


????????????????


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Why??? I do not subscribe to the Attic, so why must I endure all this on Main..you name it!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Dances with Wool said:


> I just stay on the main and pictures sections. Occasionally I'll look at the chit-chat if the subject line looks intriguing or I know how the OP posts. I refuse to allow anyone else to dictate the sites I visit. I don't officially "ignore" them because that's childish to me.


Agree! I run thru them, skip some then come back later if time permits or my interest is peeked later.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> Yes, Andy, I'm well aware its a color, and her choice to refer to herself that way, but she has and does use it to refer to other posters as well. Just as she uses the following words to refer to anyone that dares disagree with her: _elderly, jealous, stupid, uneducated, unintelligent, lacking reading skills, mean, and bullies_ just to name a few.


Mostly apparently in answer to someone who starts using rudeness first.....though of course, the other party have already forgotten that they started!!

The same for me......sometimes I may mention the biddies, BUT NOT by individual name, and immediately some of them take it personally. Which is really childish!! Remember, "if the cap fits, then wear it!!" So they actually believe that they are biddies!!!

Certain people attack others here and then are unhappy with the reaction they get back.....

I assume they are adults, but who were really badly brought up....

If certain people for example, could curb their "urges" better, KP would be much quieter than it is, though recent extensive use of the ignore function by many normal KPers has improved things quite dramatically and we are all very thankful....

Do you know this saying? It explains my personal take:- 'nil carborundum illegitimi'

I try NOT to use similar words as "they" do to me, or to make stupid guesses about other people's parentage, love life!

For example recently, AG accused me of bestiality several times on KP, on topics nothing to do with either AG or bestiality, just because I own a dog and maybe because she has known people who have done that, though of course I am guessing on that point!

But how does she get such awful ideas in her head AND then she accuses people online as well.

That shows a very poor personality to my mind......(by the way I can post KP links and the actual words if you or anyone else missed it!)

Even if it were true (which it is not) HOW COULD SHE POSSIBLY KNOW?????? I live in Germany...... She simply makes things up and then they become fact in her head....

She might even start again here shortly after this post, if one of her lackeys tells her.....wait up.

Guesses that I know they don't have a clue about, as the personal information from most of us is not available anywhere, nor is my real name, so its such things that some biddies simply and VERY obviously, "make up!"....

Which is a very strong tendency from and a signal for, a sociopath of course.....

I find that the sarcasm that I post back usually works as a) "they" seem not to understand it and b) needs no vile or rude words and c) gives me a tiny touch of revenge, mostly because many KPers have a good laugh at it and send me PMs about it.....

Have a great day

Andy


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

der_fisherman said:


> Mostly apparently in answer to someone who starts using rudeness first.....though of course, the other party have already forgotten that they started!!
> 
> The same for me......sometimes I may mention the biddies, BUT NOT by individual name, and immediately some of them take it personally. Which is really childish!! Remember, "if the cap fits, then wear it!!" So they actually believe that they are biddies!!!
> 
> ...


Is there something wrong with being a biddy? Is it an insult in some parts of the world?


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Byrney said:


> Is there something wrong with being a biddy? Is it an insult in some parts of the world?


Apparently. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

The ones that believe they are a biddy are MOST unfriendly when they feel they are being referred to in some negative manner!!

*Definition of biddy
plural biddies
1 : a hired girl or cleaning woman
2 usually disparaging : woman; especially : an elderly woman*

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/biddy

Have a great day and I hopethis helped further!

Andy


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> Apparently. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> The ones that believe they are a biddy are MOST unfriendly when they feel they are being referred to in some negative manner!!
> 
> ...


It was the name of the lovely young woman who looked after me when my mother was too ill to take care of me herself.

I called "Biddy" my "downstairs mummy". I would be honoured to be given the name!

Liz


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Aisles said:


> Do not allow the Trolling behaviour of some to chase you off the forum.
> 
> Instand make a few changes. Don't use your real name, don't post things that can identify who you are, and were you live.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to tell you that it's too late to make changes. Anyone who has already used their real name will not be able to remove it, because Admin is the only one who can do that, and we all know that he's missing. Anything that has already been posted in the past also cannot be removed or changed for the same reason.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

DeeAnna62 said:


> Ive looked and cant find instructions for how to delete my account here. Care to share?


That's because it's not possible to delete your account.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

lizcrafts said:


> It was the name of the lovely young woman who looked after me when my mother was too ill to take care of me herself.
> 
> I called "Biddy" my "downstairs mummy". I would be honoured to be given the name!
> 
> Liz


You should mention this to AG, BP and their other familiars!!

Maybe it will help. But don't hold your breathe!!

Regards

Andy

PS. I always called the group "the Coven" but the name biddies took on more effect!!

regards

Andy


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Byrney said:


> Is there something wrong with being a biddy? Is it an insult in some parts of the world?


For anyone who is able to go all the way to a dictionary to look up a word, the primary usage of the term 'biddy' refers to baby chickens. Those who aren't able to get past a google page will see a secondary definition. It's also a nickname for "Bridget."

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/biddy
http://www.dictionary.com/browse/biddy


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> You should mention this to AG, BP and their other familiars!!
> 
> Maybe it will help. But don't hold your breathe!!
> 
> ...


You totally mistake my intention I'm afraid.

I was attempting to explain to the poorly-informed people who, mistakingly, use the term as a form of insult, that it is not one.

It is in fact a popular first name for women in Ireland, as a shortened form of "Bridget".

I believe that you yourself have a history of using the term in the incorrect way?!?
Liz

ETA You really must show us some examples of your knitting and crocheting, one of these days!


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

der_fisherman said:


> You should mention this to AG, BP and their other familiars!!
> 
> Maybe it will help. But don't hold your breathe!!
> 
> ...


I've never known it as an insult, more as a term of endearment. I wouldn't be insulted by being called Biddy. Mind you, I wouldn't be insulted by being called a witch either. I'm only ever upset if someone I respect says something derogatory about me, then being called "silly" might even hurt, but so far, no-one I have any respect for has tried to insult me - only the clowns, and they don't count.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Byrney said:


> I've never known it as an insult, more as a term of endearment. I wouldn't be insulted by being called Biddy. Mind you, I wouldn't be insulted by being called a witch either. I'm only ever upset if someone I respect says something derogatory about me, then being called "silly" might even hurt, but so far, no-one I have any respect for has tried to insult me - only the clowns, and they don't count.


I'm totally with you on that Byrney - and the people who have used these terms have given us some great laughs, haven't they?

Liz


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

This site is like the "Hotel California". Once you are here, you are here forever. However, you can click on "my profile" at the top of the page and remove any and all personal information you may have there. You can drop any e-mail notifications into spam and from then on your spam blocker should keep them out of your in box.

Sorry to see anybody leave, as there is so much of value on this site. In the 7 or so years I have been a member, I have learned so many knitting procedures that people share that it feels like an ongoing classroom. And, of course, you can use the ignore feature to keep undesirable people off your topics.



DeeAnna62 said:


> Ive looked and cant find instructions for how to delete my account here. Care to share?


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

bevhug said:


> Good idea, but it is difficult to gauge if the post is nasty until you have read it. I do like to see what other people have made and to get fresh ideas. I do not like it when people judge and event when they are ignorant of the facts because they are not living in the country where the event occurred!!


This is a knitting/crochet forum. It's main purpose isn't to discuss political views, etc. Maybe you should find a forum focusing on world politics?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

How can people post personal information of others? When I go to my profile, the only real personal information there that I would not want to share is my email address. There is no residence address or phone number. There is my date of birth, but I share that all the time on KP when I post how old I am. As far as the people who are nasty and mean, I just ignore them. I don't let them rule or control my life. I like KP and will stay a member because I like all the wonderful and helpful people here who are in the majority. 

I am sorry you feel you need to leave and I wish you all the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

flyssie said:


> After being part of KP for 7 years I am going to leave. This is due to the change in KP - People's personal information is being shared without permission and there is a whole nasty element filtering through with no input/control by The Moderators.
> I wish everyone well and only hope that things change on here for the better very soon, because it was a great site.


This isnt taking place in the Knitting, Crochet, Craft and Cooking Forums. Unsubscribe to everything else.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

too bad. I have never seen what you describe and hope I never do. There is a new place to go called MeWe that has a knitting group maybe try that it is safer than Fb and not bad


----------



## Sue721 (Feb 17, 2012)

Please join a lot of us who have migrated to the Ravelry forum, Knitting and Crochet Paradise. A well supervised and moderated forum that is safer than KP with good discussions.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> How can people post personal information of others? When I go to my profile, the only real personal information there that I would not want to share is my email address. There is no residence address or phone number. There is my date of birth, but I share that all the time on KP when I post how old I am. As far as the people who are nasty and mean, I just ignore them. I don't let them rule or control my life. I like KP and will stay a member because I like all the wonderful and helpful people here who are in the majority.
> 
> I am sorry you feel you need to leave and I wish you all the best for your future endeavours.


Ever posted a picture of yourself? Ever sent something by mail to a member? Shared your email address?


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

DeeAnna62 said:


> Ive looked and cant find instructions for how to delete my account here. Care to share?


According to another poster on another thread, it cannot be deleted.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Ever posted a picture of yourself? Ever sent something by mail to a member? Shared your email address?


The only picture I posted of myself was when I posted the crocheted poncho I made and was wearing in the picture. The only thing I have sent by mail to a member was a check for a ceramic pin that I ordered from her. I never share my email address except in a PM.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

It's sad to see a really nice member leave...hope you change your mind


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Best wishes.

Good Bye.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Evie RM said:


> The only picture I posted of myself was when I posted the crocheted poncho I made and was wearing in the picture. The only thing I have sent by mail to a member was a check for a ceramic pin that I ordered from her. I never share my email address except in a PM.


All that info together is more than enough to identify you. These are pros working here. It's what they do day in and day out. No job, no family, no friends, no life. Only the computer/phone/tablet, all day, every day.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

cah said:


> All that info together is more than enough to identify you. These are pros working here. It's what they do day in and day out. No job, no family, no friends, no life. Only the computer/phone/tablet, all day, every day.


Maybe I am lucky that has not ever happened.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

It certainly is, around here (Midwest USA).


Byrney said:


> Is there something wrong with being a biddy? Is it an insult in some parts of the world?


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

lizcrafts said:


> I'm totally with you on that Byrney - and the people who have used these terms have given us some great laughs, haven't they?
> 
> Liz


They certainly have.

My mother used to call me a "silly biddy" if I tripped, or put clothes on inside out or whatever. She always said it lovingly and followed it with a kiss. I think I did the same with my daughter.

Perhaps we should give them some clues as to what would be insulting to us in the UK, but then as I've said, I would have to respect the person insulting me for it to hurt so it's never going to happen.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> You totally mistake my intention I'm afraid.
> 
> I was attempting to explain to the poorly-informed people who, mistakingly, use the term as a form of insult, that it is not one.
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## ruby-2 (Jan 12, 2017)

hello 
ahhhhh really sad to hear that you are correct KP should reslly be contacting all.its users and asking our permission to continue holding our details 
but to be honest although i understand your delemer I have found the site very helpful and supporting in the past year or two 
good luck and hope you come back one day h of bless you one day


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~~ just ignore the badness.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

der_fisherman said:


> I think that was really funny of GG to (I assiume!) intentionally misspell the word for several reasons, 1) she was talking about herself if I remember corretly 2) Maroon is a colour not an unfriendly word 3) Nobody else seems to have got it! 4) GG has not corrected anyone up to now as far as I am aware!!
> 
> Every time I see someone do a "correction", it makes me laugh, as it worked far better than I first thought!!
> 
> ...


It's also a flare launched at sea to call assistance!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. Take care.


----------



## bevhug (Aug 27, 2012)

Here here


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

The site certainly has changed over the years. There is no 'real' admin anymore. I mostly just look at the pictures people post and read bits & pieces here and there. But my time spent here is less and less lately. It's sad because this was my 'go to' site for years.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Do not let the BULLIES win! Stay with us, please.


----------



## paulinems (Aug 16, 2017)

What a shame. I'm so sorry that you feel the need to leave. I think that there comes a point when you can't deal with these people any longer and everyone's threshold is different. I've learned so much from fellow KPers and the majority of them are so kind and helpful.Good luck, I hope you will be able to come back soon.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

I don’t see nasty comments. Some people maybe negative on certain threads but not nasty.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

lizcrafts said:


> You totally mistake my intention I'm afraid.
> 
> I was attempting to explain to the poorly-informed people who, mistakingly, use the term as a form of insult, that it is not one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thoughtful post but you should not take it that I don't know what biddy means or better said, what it used to mean.....

I know exactly what it implies!

In fact, I do believe that most (normal) KPers here apparently understand it the same way as I and you do, but we don't tell "them!"

Why should we???

MOSTLY ONLY THE BIDDIES FEEL IT IS DEMEANING!!!

I have never said it was......but I have also never said it wasn't either! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Except for a comment I made quite a long time ago, that I felt that it was very appropriate and that I would intend to not use the collective noun "coven" quite as much after biddy was first used, and since then I haven''t!!

But I cannot claim to have had the idea either, it was someone else, maybe GG (guessing only!) who first used it!!! I really don't remember either way.....

I simply approved and took it on!!!

And as the "biddies" only believe negative things of "us" (they actually believe that "we all" are like them!! How wrong can you be????), most of them, especially the really "challenged" ones, took it wrongly, and we all let them carry on!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

But many thanks for your well meant post, but now "they" know!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

The ONLY reason for using the word is to describe "who" without pointing a finger at one particular person.

Then if they get enraged, I can possibly say "if the cap fits then wear it!" (Which does happen far more often than anyone could believe!)

regards and have a great day.

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Byrney said:


> I've never known it as an insult, more as a term of endearment. I wouldn't be insulted by being called Biddy. Mind you, I wouldn't be insulted by being called a witch either. I'm only ever upset if someone I respect says something derogatory about me, then being called "silly" might even hurt, but so far, no-one I have any respect for has tried to insult me - only the clowns, and they don't count.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> This site is like the "Hotel California". Once you are here, you are here forever. However, you can click on "my profile" at the top of the page and remove any and all personal information you may have there. You can drop any e-mail notifications into spam and from then on your spam blocker should keep them out of your in box.
> 
> Sorry to see anybody leave, as there is so much of value on this site. In the 7 or so years I have been a member, I have learned so many knitting procedures that people share that it feels like an ongoing classroom. And, of course, you can use the ignore feature to keep undesirable people off your topics.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I think the Non knitting comments should be abolished


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

flyssie said:


> After being part of KP for 7 years I am going to leave. This is due to the change in KP - People's personal information is being shared without permission and there is a whole nasty element filtering through with no input/control by The Moderators.
> I wish everyone well and only hope that things change on here for the better very soon, because it was a great site.


Understandable. Isn't it strange that one comes to KP with an interest in learning and improving their needlework skills and suddenly find themselves surrounded by nastiness? Now a threat of invasion into our privacy? Not worth it. Maybe new Admin. will redesign the forum to prevent this?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

roseknit said:


> I think the Non knitting comments should be abolished


That would be one good solution. After all, why does one go to a knitting and crochet forum in the first place?


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

morningstar said:


> That would be one good solution. After all, why does one go to a knitting and crochet forum in the first place?


That's true. I came to KP for the knitting, but when I got here I found the political discussions interesting, and to be honest, the knitting not so much. I'm glad I did become involved in the political discussions where I've found there to be numerous, wonderful, intelligent (mainly) women from all over the world. If I hadn't, I'd be of the same opinion as the majority of Brits, that all Americans are the same. I keep telling my friends and family " They aren't all like that - honestly".


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Evie RM said:


> How can people post personal information of others? When I go to my profile, the only real personal information there that I would not want to share is my email address. There is no residence address or phone number. There is my date of birth, but I share that all the time on KP when I post how old I am. As far as the people who are nasty and mean, I just ignore them. I don't let them rule or control my life. I like KP and will stay a member because I like all the wonderful and helpful people here who are in the majority.
> 
> I am sorry you feel you need to leave and I wish you all the best for your future endeavours.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

You are perfectly correct in your comments to my mind.

In fact, using the KP infos will not get anyone very far in finding out personal infos at all (correctly so!).

Much of what is posted is simply made up/imagined by certain "challenged" people!

They think once they have written it, it becomes true.

Their sycophants just follow where they are lead......

This is a very easy and obvious way for the rest of us here, to find and identify any true sociopaths, when such untrue/made up comments are made.

Some of the vile comments of AG are a very easy ones to spot for example as being from such a troubled mind....

But some of the same group of people, have posted so much (apparently) true stuff about themselves on KP, on various topics, it does not take a Pinkerton to find the actual person on other social media, using that information, many have done it.

This is the main reason why I am not on other social media.....

They made it too easy for others to find them......

AG has posted a lot of VERY damning information about herself, that others here have simply thrown back at her.....easy peasy!!! She has recently been more careful!!

As you may know, I live in Germany, but many of the "challenged" still do not believe that or make vile nasty Nazi comments regularly!!!

AG again is a good example of that.......I can post many links where she accuses me of being German (I am not and have even said so!), that because I own a dog, I have committed "bestiality" with my dog! That is coming from someone with dogs (according to herself and her Avatar at one time), now that is REALLY living in a glass house and throwing stones!!!

Rant over, I wish you a great day

Regards

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

beanscene said:


> It's also a flare launched at sea to call assistance!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

I had completely forgotten that!!

Thanks

Andy


----------



## BusyNonni (Jun 24, 2017)

i agree and tried to leave for the same reason but can't find the path to leave.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I hope like me you reconsider, theres more good than bad and its one little group trying I think just to ruffle feathers of the ones that help each other, but, if you end up going I hope you find what you are looking for
Tonda USA :sm07:


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Sorry to read this.. with data breaches on a national level through medical services and now FB none of us are "safe" even if we don't have a computer at home. Run a good anti virus protect your personal info as best you can a don't let the devils win on the technology front!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Byrney said:


> That's true. I came to KP for the knitting, but when I got here I found the political discussions interesting, and to be honest, the knitting not so much. I'm glad I did become involved in the political discussions where I've found there to be numerous, wonderful, intelligent (mainly) women from all over the world. If I hadn't, I'd be of the same opinion as the majority of Brits, that all Americans are the same. I keep telling my friends and family " They aren't all like that - honestly".


Yes, that is a very positive side to KP, especially the international atmosphere that teaches us so much about other customs and places.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Maley! I am with you on this subject. I guess I don't read a lot of stuff or subscribe to it!! The beauty of KP is, it is our choice what to read or not!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

7 pages....read that, read that! No way will I ever leave KP and certainly no trash talk will cause me to. If you are offended, stop reading those posts, simple as that! It is up to each of us to choose what we read! Is someone in charge of you? NO! 
You are your own worst enemy in most of life choices.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> How can people post personal information of others? When I go to my profile, the only real personal information there that I would not want to share is my email address. There is no residence address or phone number. There is my date of birth, but I share that all the time on KP when I post how old I am. As far as the people who are nasty and mean, I just ignore them. I don't let them rule or control my life. I like KP and will stay a member because I like all the wonderful and helpful people here who are in the majority.
> 
> I am sorry you feel you need to leave and I wish you all the best for your future endeavours.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## humbird13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Just ignore them


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

BusyNonni said:


> i agree and tried to leave for the same reason but can't find the path to leave.


Because as stated many times, there isn't one. The best you can do is go to your profile, delete all personal info, and any further emails you receive mark as spam.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

I also haven't seen yhe porn or personal information postings, I will definitely ignore if i see them.


----------



## JanOS (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm sure this has been addressed but I haven't seen it. How do you put someone on ignore? I try to ignore posts that are critical of our grammar, thoughts, work, etc. I'm on here to see, share, and talk knitting. Agree, if you are online anywhere, your info can be found by someone determined to find it.


----------



## cheryln (May 25, 2016)

flyssie said:


> After being part of KP for 7 years I am going to leave. This is due to the change in KP - People's personal information is being shared without permission and there is a whole nasty element filtering through with no input/control by The Moderators.
> I wish everyone well and only hope that things change on here for the better very soon, because it was a great site.


Have you tried any of the Facebook knitting groups? They seem to be friendlier and less preachy. I've really enjoyed them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JanOS said:


> I'm sure this has been addressed but I haven't seen it. How do you put someone on ignore? I try to ignore posts that are critical of our grammar, thoughts, work, etc. I'm on here to see, share, and talk knitting. Agree, if you are online anywhere, your info can be found by someone determined to find it.


Go into 'my profile' among the heading at the top of each page- you will find 'ignore list'- just follow the instructions from there.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

JanOS said:


> I'm sure this has been addressed but I haven't seen it. How do you put someone on ignore? I try to ignore posts that are critical of our grammar, thoughts, work, etc. I'm on here to see, share, and talk knitting. Agree, if you are online anywhere, your info can be found by someone determined to find it.


Click on posters name and then choose "add to buddy list" or "add to ignore."


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

Please stay and look for the things on KP that please you. There are many good people here and many positive posts. We'd miss you and you may miss out on a lot of good.


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes I too was going to suggest unsubscribing from the section you're unhappy with . I love looking at the wonderful things crafter's on KP show and think it's a shame that a few posts upset people xx


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

sue4235 said:


> Yes I too was going to suggest unsubscribing from the section you're unhappy with . I love looking at the wonderful things crafter's on KP show and think it's a shame that a few posts upset people xx


maybe consider placing some of the offenders on 'ignore'.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Please don't leave and give a few the power!


----------



## TerryinCanada (Jul 17, 2012)

I have coped with KP by ignoring the trash and not opening a lot of junk. You can skip a lot by noting their captions. I do not open a little naughty (poor taste) and anything slang. My delete button is busy unless the subject is KNITTING! Unfortunately we do not live in a perfect world and there are a lot of weirdos out there.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

flyssie said:


> After being part of KP for 7 years I am going to leave. This is due to the change in KP - People's personal information is being shared without permission and there is a whole nasty element filtering through with no input/control by The Moderators.
> I wish everyone well and only hope that things change on here for the better very soon, because it was a great site.


I too am contemplating leaving. Why? Because this friendly, helpful, collegial site is deteriorating. It's obvious that self-regulation is not working. I've lost the enthusiasm I had for opening up my daily digest and I sometimes skip it for days. It used to be the first thing I'd read when I opened my email. Folks like Glengirl, BrattyPatty (aptly chosen username) and their ilk have succeeded in degrading the value and usefulness of KP. And although I generally skip over such nonsense, it none-the-less gets wearisome. Seems to me that moderators have taken a back seat and let KP devolve into a "free-for-all". Fair warning, I'm close to being done.


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear that but I understand fully. I have just noticed in the last two days knitting paradise does not come up on my I pad. After 8 years all of a sudden it does not come up and I really hate this because I love to see all the beautiful work and most all the good comments. I have notified the administrators but to no avail. Guess I will just google this site and hopefully they will do something about it. We will miss you but I truly understand. May God Bless you and hopefully you will change your mind, that is if the administrators get their head out of their you now what and make it a little better site. we will all miss you.

Linda


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

I have never seen any of these nasty posts!


----------



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

bye flossie


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

Lily Jamjar said:


> I have never seen any of these nasty posts!


You're lucky. There were several bad apples. As I became aware of them, I placed them on my 'ignore' list. Also, just be picky about what posts you open and especially be careful of what links you click. For reference, here are the bad apples (if they are still on KP) that I'm aware of; they're on my 'ignore':
• bozowesite: Remove
• Carol Azevedo: Remove
• Crochet Free Pattern Pedro: Remove
• edward cullen: Remove
• haroon: Remove
• Haroon ACT II: Remove
• Knittingmama666: Remove
• LeticiaCaval: Remove
• nenci: Remove
• rackfinity017: Remove
• saggytitshaha: Remove
• wellington Rodrigues: Remove


----------



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

just ignore the post. all you need to do is scroll on by.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Lily Jamjar said:


> I have never seen any of these nasty posts!


Nor I!!! One has to log on to a post to read it!! So, if you don't log onto, etc, etc, etc, how can you read it? Am I wrong or just stupid?


----------



## Granny Jo (Mar 24, 2014)

I for one, understand, but I simply don't look at that stuff. I am able to be selective and only look at questions about knitting and crocheting. It's too bad some of us have to be subjected to trash talk, isn't it?



flyssie said:


> After being part of KP for 7 years I am going to leave. This is due to the change in KP - People's personal information is being shared without permission and there is a whole nasty element filtering through with no input/control by The Moderators.
> I wish everyone well and only hope that things change on here for the better very soon, because it was a great site.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Goodbye, good luck.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

der_fisherman said:


> I think that was really funny of GG to (I assiume!) intentionally misspell the word for several reasons, 1) she was talking about herself if I remember corretly 2) Maroon is a colour not an unfriendly word 3) Nobody else seems to have got it! 4) GG has not corrected anyone up to now as far as I am aware!!
> 
> Every time I see someone do a "correction", it makes me laugh, as it worked far better than I first thought!!
> 
> ...


GG has corrected many here. Example: Rockys and Rockies seem to be a redundant complaint of hers. She uses maroon, not as a color, but rather a Bugs Bunny version of moron. If she meant it as a color (why?) it would be as if saying "You purples!"


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

knovice knitter said:


> GG has corrected many here. Example: Rockys and Rockies seem to be a redundant complaint of hers. She uses maroon, not as a color, but rather a Bugs Bunny version of moron. If she meant it as a color (why?) it would be as if saying "You purples!"


Now that is funny! I agree that GG does nothing but 'correct' people in her own bigoted, small minded way.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> Thanks for your thoughtful post but you should not take it that I don't know what biddy means or better said, what it used to mean.....
> 
> I know exactly what it implies!
> 
> ...


Oh dear. You surely don't expect those of us who have other interests in our busy lives to find time to read all the long diatribes that you post! Besides I don't think that my brain can cope with all those emoji's and capitals. They look so ugly interspersed through our beautiful English language.

I do notice however that you seem to have missed (or possibly deleted in error!?) the 'ETA' part of my previous message to you. To save you the bother of looking back, I will copy it here.

Quote lizcrafts/ "ETA You really must show us some examples of your knitting and crocheting, one of these days!" /end quote

You spend so much of your precious time on these pages that your craft must mean a great deal to you. Please share with us, so we may learn at the feet of a master - we know how you love to teach, although, to be honest, they are usually facts that most of us know already. However, as the majority of the readership here is female, I can well appreciate your generosity in sharing your vast knowledge with us anyway - to help improve our minds.

Liz

ETA I am so happy that you and GG find such pleasure in each other's company. You really should try to spend even more time with her rather than with people who so obviously displease you. I seldom bother with those who I find annoying, though I admit to giving in to temptation - occasionally!


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Iam sorry to say but Iam beginning to feel the same way. Every morning I get my coffee
and head for this web sight. Have done that for quite awhile, But lately it seems so
different here. What are we going to do?


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Please stay...don't read what you don't want to see....I have been concerned about this site not being secure for a long time. Thankfully I have good security on my computer and it will usually catch anything. Just stick with us, please.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I wish you reconsider too. The information that have said to be shared or between those that have personal problems with each other, and they continue to bad mouth each other any way they can. Put these people on the ignore list when you come across them. Let them argue amoung themselves. They just love to stir the pot and make trouble. Please stay and 'blacklist' the trolls.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

DeeAnna62 said:


> Ive looked and cant find instructions for how to delete my account here. Care to share?


You can't. Keep in mind that to the users this is a free site. The owner gets payment from somewhere, in this case the advertisers. And the advertisers pay according to the number of users. Just like advertising in a magazine with 1000s of subscribers is more expensive than advertising in a magazine with 100s of subscribers. 
The only thing you can do is to uncheck to receive the daily digest, and then not come to look at the posts again.

Admin has the ability to ban members from using KP, but guess what, even if they are banned, their usernames are still on the list.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Agree with you. The basic main ( where so many helpful ideas have come my way), pictures ( which I love for the inspiration), seem to be populated by the same helpful, friendly, creative people as always. The nasties, who are extremely ignorant and uninformed seem to remain in the other sections so I just don’t go there.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

beanscene said:


> Now that is funny! I agree that GG does nothing but 'correct' people in her own bigoted, small minded way.


You have summed her up in one concise sentence. I might add the adjective 'limited' to your description; meaning not great in ability or talent. :sm24:


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Kaiess said:


> Why don't you unsubscribe the sections with the people posting unpleasantly? I have not come across these posts unless I have looked at other sections apart from Main, Pictures, and occasionally Chit-Chat.


I noticed a lot more nasty comments also especially since they went to the new format. 
I did just as Kaisee. I'm here for knitting and the Tea Party ????. 
Anyone else's political opinions don't mean a hill of beans to me, but everyone's pictures do.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Nor I!!! One has to log on to a post to read it!! So, if you don't log onto, etc, etc, etc, how can you read it? Am I wrong or just stupid?


Sometimes a post has an innocent title so I open it. Once opened I can't unsee what I've read.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> Oh dear. You surely don't expect those of us who have other interests in our busy lives to find time to read all the long diatribes that you post! Besides I don't think that my brain can cope with all those emoji's and capitals. They look so ugly interspersed through our beautiful English language.
> 
> I do notice however that you seem to have missed (or possibly deleted in error!?) the 'ETA' part of my previous message to you. To save you the bother of looking back, I will copy it here.
> 
> ...


Liz, you crack me up :sm24:


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Liz, you crack me up :sm24:


Thank you so much. Happy to be of service, especially in such a good cause!
Liz x


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

lizcrafts said:


> Oh dear. You surely don't expect those of us who have other interests in our busy lives to find time to read all the long diatribes that you post! Besides I don't think that my brain can cope with all those emoji's and capitals. They look so ugly interspersed through our beautiful English language.
> 
> I do notice however that you seem to have missed (or possibly deleted in error!?) the 'ETA' part of my previous message to you. To save you the bother of looking back, I will copy it here.
> 
> ...


Perhaps he's too modest to show the things he's made.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Nor I!!! One has to log on to a post to read it!! So, if you don't log onto, etc, etc, etc, how can you read it? Am I wrong or just stupid?


You can read posts without being logged on, but to reply you have to log on.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Byrney said:


> Perhaps he's too modest to show the things he's made.


Surely not. After all they could be used as teaching aids to show those of us who are lacking in such skills.

Isn't that his principle reason for being on this forum - to educate all of us poor, ill-informed women?
Liz x


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I for one, would love some advice from him. I am stuck on a fair isle pattern. If only he would help me.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

John's old lady said:


> You have summed her up in one concise sentence. I might add the adjective 'limited' to your description; meaning not great in ability or talent. :sm24:


Yup, I'll take 'limited' too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I for one, would love some advice from him. I am stuck on a fair isle pattern. If only he would help me.


 :sm24: If you are serious- maybe I could help?


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

inishowen said:


> Liz, you crack me up :sm24:


????


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I for one, would love some advice from him. I am stuck on a fair isle pattern. If only he would help me.


Surely if you ask nicely....?


----------



## kathleensacct (Apr 2, 2017)

I have to agree with Maley. I only read the topics I like so I've never came across those kind of subjects. Even if I did I wouldn't let them stop me from enjoying all the other topics. I enjoy this blog and get so many beautiful pattern ideas and don't forget the help from the others. I have had so many questions on crochet problems answered. You have to weigh the good with the bad. If you have 10 excellent topics and only 1 or 2 bad ones I look at that as a win not a loss. Why don't you look at it that way. Also if you get into a topic like that don't read it just back out and choose a different topic. Nothing says you have to read them. I'd stay in to enjoy the good information on knit and crochet and to see beautiful work others do. Think about it before you leave. Look at the pros and cons. I think if you do you'll change your mind and stay in. Whatever you decide God bless you and help you on your way.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

beanscene said:


> Surely if you ask nicely....?


No, he has me on his ignore list (a long list I suspect)


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

inishowen said:


> No, he has me on his ignore list (a long list I suspect)


I'm trying very hard to get back onto his list - he took me off several weeks ago.

What did I do wrong?!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> I'm trying very hard to get back onto his list - he took me off several weeks ago.
> 
> What did I do wrong?!?


Oh Liz, I wonder what indeed!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> I'm trying very hard to get back onto his list - he took me off several weeks ago.
> 
> What did I do wrong?!?


Ah, he can be so fickle.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I am perfectly satisfied just reading the daily digest. Maybe I miss some postings, but I also miss the nastiness everyone talks about. Bringing it up again and again just keeps everyone riled up. Just for example, there is a lot of name-calling in these ten pages. How is that so different?


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Liz, I wonder what indeed!





inishowen said:


> Ah, he can be so fickle.


I'll just have to keep on trying! Sigh! One of these days…….!


----------



## linnet (Aug 16, 2016)

cindye6556 said:


> Yes, Andy, I'm well aware its a color, and her choice to refer to herself that way, but she has and does use it to refer to other posters as well. Just as she uses the following words to refer to anyone that dares disagree with her: _elderly, jealous, stupid, uneducated, unintelligent, lacking reading skills, mean, and bullies_ just to name a few.


Only Bugs Bunny can call someone a maroon with aplomb.


----------



## HollyK (May 23, 2012)

Have to agree. I too only click on what’s of interest to me. Apparently I miss all political posts and trolls. Did put VPN on my phone and it eliminated silly ads.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

When the Attic first came along, it was a fun, interesting group who exchanged opinions and, as we got to know each other, news of events in our personal lives such as weddings etc. Many of the same people posted daily, it was how I often started my day. Unfortunately the Attic became infested with some of the nastiest (mostly women I'm ashamed to say) posters who spewed venom and hatred in every post. I found myself getting caught up in the nastiness and realized I was becoming just as awful as them. 
I stopped visiting the Attic and now stick to the parts of the Forum that bring me pleasure, teach me new knitting techniques and discuss books! I look at the Pictures section and open posts on Main and GCC if the topic looks interesting. Occasionally one of the 'nasties' might post on one of the sections I read - I know who they are and ignore them totally. I must admit though I was dismayed to see the return of a notorious one with a different user name (same profile pic!) and commented that I hoped her behaviour would not deteriorate. However she hasn’t appeared again in any sections I read. 
I sometimes wonder if some of the really awful folks are paid somehow to post hateful, controversial comments to stimulate others to post - the Forum as I understand it makes money on every visit to the site........


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Kaiess said:


> Why don't you unsubscribe the sections with the people posting unpleasantly? I have not come across these posts unless I have looked at other sections apart from Main, Pictures, and occasionally Chit-Chat.


I do the same. Hopefully things will turn around.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

People's personal information is being shared without permission? Could someone please elaborate on this? With whom is my information being shared? Also, if you don't like reading the posts of certain people, you can easily hit "ignore," and you won't see them any longer.

Hazel


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Just don't read the posts of those people


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

knovice knitter said:


> GG has corrected many here. Example: Rockys and Rockies seem to be a redundant complaint of hers. She uses maroon, not as a color, but rather a Bugs Bunny version of moron. If she meant it as a color (why?) it would be as if saying "You purples!"


You rather missed the whole point, and some extra points that I did not even make!!

I see no reason to explain it again just for you personally.......as everyone else has apparently understood!

You either get it, or you don't!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

regards to all here

Andy

PS. Revised situation, you are not alone, at least one other did not get it either......


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

lizcrafts said:


> Oh dear. You surely don't expect those of us who have other interests in our busy lives to find time to read all the long diatribes that you post! Besides I don't think that my brain can cope with all those emoji's and capitals. They look so ugly interspersed through our beautiful English language.
> 
> I do notice however that you seem to have missed (or possibly deleted in error!?) the 'ETA' part of my previous message to you. To save you the bother of looking back, I will copy it here.
> 
> ...


Are you forgetful, and you read my posts even when you don't want to!!!

What can I say?

"DON'T READ MY POSTS IN THE FUTURE"

"DON'T REPLY TO MY POSTS IN THE FUTURE!"

"YOU WILL SPARE A LOT OF ELECTRONS SOME INCONVENIENCES!"

Does that help you in some manner?

Your post just simply makes you look to be 1 under par today!!!

Goodbye forever? Maybe? :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Andy

PS. I forgot to mention, I only "flitted over" your post and had a good laugh!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I used to spend an hour a day reading KP posts while enjoying my morning coffee. Now with all the negativity I spend less than half that time reading through KP. Fortunately I've put so many people on my ignore list that I don't see the worst that others complain about. It's a shame to lose the good KPers and letting the trouble makers win, but I understand why so many are choosing to leave. If Admin doesn't care or won't do anything to stop the trouble makers I'm sure there will be many more who leave. But someone posted once that there is no way to delete one's account, so your information is still on this site. We teach our children that bullying has to stop so why let adult bullying continue??


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

HollyK said:


> Have to agree. I too only click on what's of interest to me. Apparently I miss all political posts and trolls. Did put VPN on my phone and it eliminated silly ads.


Totally agree with you, HollyK. I only click on what's of interest to me. No one's holding a gun to any of our heads and saying, "You MUST read every single post!"

Hazel


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh, Flossie, I'm sad to see you give up on KP because of the few negative folks and topics that distress you. We've both been here a very long time, and I know that there are far more positive, kind, helpful and creative crafters here that I admire than there are bad seeds. I wish you well, and hope that you'll come back and check in on us for the love of our craft. Sincerely, Lynn


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> Are you forgetful, and you read my posts even when you don't want to!!!
> 
> What can I say?
> 
> ...


Oh dear! Another 'ugly' post!

Are you having a bad day?
Liz


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> Oh dear! Another 'ugly' post!
> 
> Are you having a bad day?
> Liz


I don't know if I'd call the post "ugly." I think it contains a lot of truth: if a particular KPer really gets on your nerves, why bother to read anything from him or her? It's easy to hit "ignore," and then you'll never hear anything from that person again. There's enough aggravation in the world as it is, so why aggravate yourself unnecessarily? And you can always hit "Unwatch topic," and then you won't see anything about that topic again.

Hazel


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I don't know if I'd call the post "ugly." I think it contains a lot of truth: if a particular KPer really gets on your nerves, why bother to read anything from him or her? It's easy to hit "ignore," and then you'll never hear anything from that person again. There's enough aggravation in the world as it is, so why aggravate yourself unnecessarily?
> 
> Hazel


Because it amuses my friends?

I'm not the one who is "aggravated". He's the one who is 'shouting', with all those capitals!! That's what using 'upper case' means on the internet, and that is why I called his post "ugly". It's nothing to do with the contents - I don't read the words when they come from certain people
Liz


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

So sad that you feel you must leave, please don't let these people take this pleasure away from you, just ignore them!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

lizcrafts said:


> Oh dear! Another 'ugly' post!
> 
> Are you having a bad day?
> Liz


How can I be having a bad day after the great laugh I had at some really stupidly thought out posts AND THE SUPPORTING POSTS!!!

You cannot be proud, surely not?

Nowadays I do not bother explaining much to a certain type of KPer, simply because they do not and never will, comprehend....They simply go on my ignore list (again!)

....and stay ignorant.....

I just remember the wise words of G.B.Shaw!

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I don't know if I'd call the post "ugly." I think it contains a lot of truth: if a particular KPer really gets on your nerves, why bother to read anything from him or her? It's easy to hit "ignore," and then you'll never hear anything from that person again. There's enough aggravation in the world as it is, so why aggravate yourself unnecessarily? And you can always hit "Unwatch topic," and then you won't see anything about that topic again.
> 
> Hazel


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Perfectly said, many thanks.

But they simply cannot understand what we are getting at......sadly 4 them!

They just cannot help themselves in the way they "act", online and most likely offline as well.....

regards and many thanks for you kind words

Andy


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

bevhug said:


> Actually I agree,
> 
> I have just read today's posts there are quite a few political comments about the government in the UK and the NHS. I think before people from other countries who make reference the our country they should look at there own. I have been to the States several times and had to use your medical services and am appalled by the huge gap between have and have not's. I too am considering leaving knitting paradise because of the imbalance of many of the views posted.


On the other hand, I see KP as a great representation of true reality. There are and always will be all kinds of folks in the world. We can chose to hide from that and insist on interacting only with those like us, or we can learn how to cope with life's realities. I choose the latter. I believe it makes me far more capable of coping with life than I would be if I chose to limit my learning and experience. While I don't "like" a lot of it, that's rather beside the point for me. Knowing how to survive under all kinds of conditions is more important to me than liking everything in my life and associating only with those who are my carbon copies (probably not many).


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

sorry to see you go but you know life is like that anywhere you go. people are different and it will always be that way. I simply choose to ignore the trouble makers and that works for me. I enjoy this site and the friends I have made here and if that is all I have to do to continue then so be it. evidently you do not care as much about the site if you are willing to throw it away because of a few trouble makers. as for the management they can only do so much. you have the power to delete or not look at a message. very simple thing to do.


----------



## nsmith (Dec 30, 2017)

Hello kp friends,

Just read about yarn and needles. Questions about yarn and needles.

The rest is all on tv.

Happy knitting and crocheting 

Noreen


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Where are you seeing these posts? I haven't seen any in months that were unpleasant or nasty. About a year ago there were some really unpleasant people posting but that stopped. Not sure what Sections you are looking to find things that are upsetting to you. I thought they added a special section called the Attic for those people who want to post political or other rants. I never go there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> Where are you seeing these posts? I haven't seen any in months that were unpleasant or nasty. About a year ago there were some really unpleasant people posting but that stopped. Not sure what Sections you are looking to find things that are upsetting to you. I thought they added a special section called the Attic for those people who want to post political or other rants. I never go there.


That would mostly be why you are unaware of the problem. They seem to be hard right wing politically.


----------



## muffett (Oct 15, 2016)

I am finding the content of KPers has decreased dramatically over the past year. It’s called”Kitting Paradise “ for a reason. I joined for that particular content and it’s seems to be a mishmash of everything now. I don’t know if I will continue. I haven’t had any issues with nasty comments or people.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> Fully understandable.
> 
> Maybe Admin will take things in hand eventually.....who knows?
> 
> ...


Admin is not 'looking', so i will not hold my breathe for any change in the future.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> Fully understandable.
> 
> Maybe Admin will take things in hand eventually.....who knows?
> 
> ...


Nope won't happen--it's been sold and now it's for profit only like most things happening on the internet and in the real world--the "powers that be" have gotten really greedy and are passing this attitude on. Really sad but that is reality. Sorry to see some wonderful people leaving but please let us know if you find or develope a new site--I'd love to join (since we aren't being monitored it could be posted right here)! It would be great to have a site that is for advanced knitters.


----------



## klh1016 (Oct 20, 2017)

Sorry to see you go, please take the time you need to think about it, and reconsider...I do agree with the others that say ignore the ones who need ignored, and don't open their posts!


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

wow I cannot believe how much time people spend on this announcement . if the lady wants to leave she should leave and any of you that are not happy with the establishment should go ahead and leave too. no one is forcing anyone to stay. either you enjoy this group or you don't. if you do stay if you don't just leave I get so tired of everyone starting this up all over again. apparently there are a lot who simply want to stay and complain!


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

I have never had a bad experience here. Good luck wherever you go. I'm staying.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

cbjllinda said:


> wow I cannot believe how much time people spend on this announcement . if the lady wants to leave she should leave and any of you that are not happy with the establishment should go ahead and leave too. no one is forcing anyone to stay. either you enjoy this group or you don't. if you do stay if you don't just leave I get so tired of everyone starting this up all over again. apparently there are a lot who simply want to stay and complain!


Why get involved then. Simply walk on by, waving if you like.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

flyssie said:


> After being part of KP for 7 years I am going to leave. This is due to the change in KP - People's personal information is being shared without permission and there is a whole nasty element filtering through with no input/control by The Moderators.
> I wish everyone well and only hope that things change on here for the better very soon, because it was a great site.


dear Flyssie: Please don't leave. 
The good guys need to stand together. This list is certainly worth standing up to the nasty elements filtering through.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

flyssie said:


> After being part of KP for 7 years I am going to leave. This is due to the change in KP - People's personal information is being shared without permission and there is a whole nasty element filtering through with no input/control by The Moderators.
> I wish everyone well and only hope that things change on here for the better very soon, because it was a great site.


sorry to hear you are leaving, I do understand. many I have communicated with have left but we do cotninue to communicate in private emails.

with the ADMIN leaving back in Jan. and person who took it over doesn't really seem to have any interest in the forum, it has changed a lot.

lots of posts the past ADMIN would have removed in minutes, many posting in classified, not having status to post, some posting items that would have been removed, and a few who have and continue to run a business which as er the rules isn't allowed but has been going on for a long time.

It is a shame the forum has become what it is, since been here for years and was never like this in the past, so my time on the forum is limited. 
but do like to see the pictures people post of their work, still share links to patterns when I come across them and try to help others when I can.

DeeAnna62 
unfortunately once a account is set up with your user name there is no way to completely delete it, and with no ADMIN to contact can't even send a PM to them asking if they can delete it.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

maley said:


> Hate to see anyone give up on something they enjoy....guess I'm ignorant or what but don't understand really what the issues are as I read only what I am interested in and any unsavory comments, just ignore ignorance. I wouldn't let whatever comments or subscribers with the bothersome attitudes 'win' as by not giving them the satisfaction of reacting and ignoring is the only way to get rid of them, by sticking together. Don't empower them and quit! Fight for your rights!


This is my feeling, and I too don't really understand the issues. I just open those posts that interest me.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

flohel said:


> If all the nastiest are ignored they will have no attention and that is what makes them feel important. They are miserable people who sit behind a keyboard and spew their hate. Do not let them chase you out. I have learned a lot from this site and on the whole very nice people on here.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

seamer45 said:


> Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be any way to delete your account entirely. And I haven't seen any of the unpleasant or nasty posts everyone is talking about. I guess I'm either lucky or just picky about what I read here. I still haven't figured out where the personal information is coming from, how much of it are people putting on here. And as one other person said, if you have a driver's license or credit card or pay bills monthly, your personal information is out there for anyone to garner. I've been laughing over the Facebook uproar, my daughter's 90 yr old FIL knows nothing about the internet but managed to be upset over Facebook anyway, he has no computer, never has and won't ever. But he can't understand why telemarketers call him about real estate, he owns a small condo and they want to sell it when he dies, how funeral homes get his phone number and on and on. It's all out there and not looking at KP won't change that for you. The other thing someone mentioned is setting your choices for what to see every day is a better way to go. Then read only what you are interested to read.


 :sm24:


----------



## joaneb (Nov 8, 2014)

Hate to see good people go. That leaves the discontents. I agree....lfilter out what you want to read and leave the rest. It’s a great and informative site.


----------



## Jandebar (Apr 7, 2018)

I am relatively new to KP and have not seen any of the nasty type posts that are being referenced. Then I looked at my profile and saw that I am, by default I would assume, not subscribed to any of the sections that others have said are the source of the problems. So far, I have encountered only friendly, caring, and helpful people who are eager to welcome and assist others with questions or offer encouragement on achievements.


----------



## madstitcher123 (Mar 23, 2014)

I have been on KP for about 6-7 months now and do not know a lot about the sights other than reading the forum daily and how to PM. Can anyone tell me how I would be able to flag someone as ignore or not to let their posts show up for me??? I would really appreciate any help the great people on this sight can offer me. Thank you in advance for the help!!


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

I have not had trouble with this site--I usually just read what I am interested in. Sorry some are unhappy enough to want to leave. Blessings to all.


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

I agree with cbjllinda.Some of you need to Chill! Read what you want and let the rest go. If you want to leave, leave.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> On the other hand, I see KP as a great representation of true reality. There are and always will be all kinds of folks in the world. We can chose to hide from that and insist on interacting only with those like us, or we can learn how to cope with life's realities. I choose the latter. I believe it makes me far more capable of coping with life than I would be if I chose to limit my learning and experience. While I don't "like" a lot of it, that's rather beside the point for me. Knowing how to survive under all kinds of conditions is more important to me than liking everything in my life and associating only with those who are my carbon copies (probably not many).


that is a really interesting response. i had not considered it. one of my main coping mechanisms is to turn my head and ignore what i do not like. perhaps i need to view it, process it, and move on. that is a bit more difficult than turning my head.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

PhoenixFire said:


> that is a really interesting response. i had not considered it. one of my main coping mechanisms is to turn my head and ignore what i do not like. perhaps i need to view it, process it, and move on. that is a bit more difficult than turning my head.


I dare say your coping mechanisms are more normal :~). My background is that I had to deal with many dysfunctional family members as a child, took to analyzing them early, and spent most of my adult life dealing with people in troubled settings. While it can be difficult, I think it's rewarding for those of us who can care without becoming too entangled in the pain of others to be helpful to them and their situations. Sometimes not much can be done beyond caring, and it's really necessary to learn caring for oneself in the process.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you're leaving..before you do though, weigh the good and positive against the bad and ugly...you'll find that the good and positive will outweigh anything else. Plus you can be part of the good...


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

der_fisherman said:


> How can I be having a bad day after the great laugh I had at some really stupidly thought out posts AND THE SUPPORTING POSTS!!!
> 
> You cannot be proud, surely not?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't read everything on. I am here to learn different patterns . If I have a problem about a pattern I ask for help. I had great help . You look for the good here. What ever you do in life there are a few people that seem to spoil things . What they get out off it who knows. We all have a voice weather we like the answer .Everyone thinks different. Leaving the group isn't the answer . Avoid certain topic's in the group .I go


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

I do is suppose to be there


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Kaiess said:


> Why don't you unsubscribe the sections with the people posting unpleasantly? I have not come across these posts unless I have looked at other sections apart from Main, Pictures, and occasionally Chit-Chat.


YES!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Shatwell (Sep 26, 2016)

I don't blame you flyssie..I too am not over impressed with this group. I;m out too.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

aknitter said:


> The site certainly has changed over the years. There is no 'real' admin anymore. I mostly just look at the pictures people post and read bits & pieces here and there. But my time spent here is less and less lately. It's sad because this was my 'go to' site for years.


I'm the same, I was spending too much time on here but a few killjoys try to spoil it for everyone.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> People's personal information is being shared without permission? Could someone please elaborate on this? With whom is my information being shared? Also, if you don't like reading the posts of certain people, you can easily hit "ignore," and you won't see them any longer.
> 
> Hazel


Not everyone's personal info is being shared. But there are a few who are sharing info for revenge. Someone makes someone else mad so THAT someone finds all the personal info and personal pictures and shares them out of spite. Unless you make certain people mad, I think your info is safe.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

It's sad to see another member leave....


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

Kaiess said:


> Why don't you unsubscribe the sections with the people posting unpleasantly? I have not come across these posts unless I have looked at other sections apart from Main, Pictures, and occasionally Chit-Chat.


Agree :sm24:


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry you are leaving. I only read the sections I want to and encounter very little ugliness.


----------



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

ive only been here a few months. i read what is of interest to me and move on. if i dont like what i read i stop and move on. i dont know these people, i dont care about these people. they are certainly not paying my bills. im here to learn and share. if i can help someone along the way, thats good too. but i have to remember this is a website. i dont owe it anything. i spend as much or as little time here as i want to. if i dont like it whiplash, im gone. maybe some people are a bit insensitive. maybe some too harsh. and maybe that day, you're just not in the mood to read all the "stuff." but you always have that scroll button or the red x at the top. we all have choices. and that's a good thing. relax and take a deep breath. tomorrow will be better.


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes I have noticed that too from the total ignoring of peoples questions to criticisms of their spelling or contributions or work. I came to KP from another site where I and many others experienced bullying . I will hang in here and see how it goes. I am sure like myself you have more than enough yarn to keep creating and more time to do it. Cheers Cara Sydney Australia.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Nor I!!! One has to log on to a post to read it!! So, if you don't log onto, etc, etc, etc, how can you read it? Am I wrong or just stupid?


Your spot on!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Don't leave. Do report anything that is not good to KP administration. I am sure they will take care of it.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

You can change your personal profile and delete any personal info you don't want known. I never post a lot of personal info in any profile I fill out. What I consider no one's business, I don't post. I also have more than one email address. I don't combine them. Certain emails I use for shopping, others I use for social media. You can determine what's important and what is junk. Just like an email, on this site you can determine what you want to read and what you don't.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Irene P said:


> Don't leave. Do report anything that is not good to KP administration. I am sure they will take care of it.


There is currently no administration to report to. That's why things here on the forum have gone to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I looked up the information below. KP should be told if you are having problems. If you don't tell them, they won't know. This information should be helpful.

If you have a user account on this forum and need to contact the administration, then the fastest way to do it is to send a private message to Admin.
If you don't have an account and can't send private messages, then feel free to use the alternative ways of contacting us.

This website is operated by Knitting Paradise, Inc.

E-mail: [email protected]

Postal address:
Knitting Paradise, Inc.
382 NE 191st St # 74906
Miami, FL 33179
USA


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

flyssie said:


> After being part of KP for 7 years I am going to leave. This is due to the change in KP - People's personal information is being shared without permission and there is a whole nasty element filtering through with no input/control by The Moderators.
> I wish everyone well and only hope that things change on here for the better very soon, because it was a great site.


I have been a KP member since 2011. Many have joined KP and many have left over the years. There have been brouhahas and snits and all manner of problems even when Admin was active. It isn't much different without an obviously active admin. I take vacations from the forum but find I miss it and return. I have learned to not read things that annoy me and not to reply to them if I do read something I should have avoided. You have complete control of that, no admin needed.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Irene P said:


> I looked up the information below. KP should be told if you are having problems. If you don't tell them, they won't know. This information should be helpful.
> 
> If you have a user account on this forum and need to contact the administration, then the fastest way to do it is to send a private message to Admin.
> If you don't have an account and can't send private messages, then feel free to use the alternative ways of contacting us.
> ...


PMs along with emails are going unanswered and unacknowledged.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't use the daily digest as my entry point to KP. It's a compilation of topics from one time point to another so not all new things get in there. Instead, I went into my profile and marked only those categories that I wish to view. I go directly to KP through a desktop icon and go to newest topics. Once I've read them, then I mark them as such and there are only new ones the next time I cone back.
> 
> For topics I've commented on or have marked "watch", I click on watched topics and then click on the arrows next to each topic and that gets right back to where I left off. It makes navigating the site very pleasant.


I get the daily digest but if I want to see all the topics in any given section, I click on the title and am taken there.... No need to miss out on any....


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

maley said:


> Hate to see anyone give up on something they enjoy....guess I'm ignorant or what but don't understand really what the issues are as I read only what I am interested in and any unsavory comments, just ignore ignorance. I wouldn't let whatever comments or subscribers with the bothersome attitudes 'win' as by not giving them the satisfaction of reacting and ignoring is the only way to get rid of them, by sticking together. Don't empower them and quit! Fight for your rights!


I agree.i guess i do not look at those posts. I like kp and no one will make me go u til i am ready.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

flohel said:


> If all the nastiest are ignored they will have no attention and that is what makes them feel important. They are miserable people who sit behind a keyboard and spew their hate. Do not let them chase you out. I have learned a lot from this site and on the whole very nice people on here.


I agree with you!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> I never come across the nastiness as I don't subscribe to the attic....


I see the odd inappropriate or nasty comment in 'main' and ' general chitchat'. Just yesterday there was another. I simply wondered why and passed it by..... I'm talking one comment in an otherwise normal topic.... I don't open threads which sound iffy...


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I can never get through every topic. I usually read the ones that pique my interest. I must confess, I have read some of the diatribes from a couple of the cyber bullies in the attic. I was very saddened by the nastiness of one particular member. But I have to say I felt pity for her too. If this is all she has in her life, then it is such a waste.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

I am sorry you are leaving. "Mean people suck!" is a bumper sticker that reveals much wisdom in a few words. Consider going to the Ravelry group of people who left KP or are still in KP and in the Ravelry group, too.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Flyssie, sorry to see you go. I don't even open any if they sound nasty.
Why let someone like that upset you.
Life is too short for all this stuff.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry to see you leave :sm03:


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

Maley, my sentiments exactly. I just ignore what doesnt interest me. I came to KP for all the knitting, crocheting knowledge. I have learned alot, but can still learn more. I enjoy the pics of the wonderful crafters here, and the pics from everyones homeland since thats the only way I travel the world and see Gods creations everywhere!


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

We do hate to see you go, but do understand.


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

When I read a critical or "snarky" response on KP I ask myself what's missing in that persons life that makes them put down or criticize someone? I wonder if the negativity and crassness that is causing member loss is to dissolve Knitting Paradise? Who benefits with members leaving KP? The loss is the great creativity, advice and help that so many willingly share and the wonderful creations that are for view. I don't have the answer, but if the infighting and prurient postings are making members unhappy enough to leave, is there anything waiting to fill the vacuum? Ione


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Please reconsider. I would say that 99% of the artists on this site are talented, generous with their time and knowledge and always kind. I'm sorry you have encountered people who aren't. I've missed the problems. I hope you change your mind.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I understand that you must do what you feel is best, but just know that many of us will miss you.


----------



## Cindy Bower (Jun 13, 2016)

I haven't posted for months since what was meant as an uplifting post during the holiday time was turned into a nasty political debate, unrelated to the intent of my post about Charles Dicken's wonderful novel, "A Christmas Carol". In fact, I've hardly looked since then, but wanted to see if anything interesting was on here tonight and you are leaving. I understand why. I think most of us are here to share a love for creating with fibers and other meaningful passions. Best wishes to you. Cindy Bower


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

DeeAnna62 said:


> Ive looked and cant find instructions for how to delete my account here. Care to share?


There isn't any way to delete your account - - you would just stop using it...
___________


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I filter through what I want to read. Since you can have topics you are interested in in the daily digest, I see no real problem. The daily digest gives me topics on items I am interested in, so if one is not interesting I don't bother to read it. If someone is complaining, I may skip them and if some one has something of interest I go there. There will always be someone who will complain, because the fault is in them, not you.


----------



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

can we please stop w/this discussion already. just move on!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

emsgram said:


> can we please stop w/this discussion already. just move on!


I don't believe anyone is forcing you to continue to read. You can unwatch any topic at any time.


----------



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

you're right. i just think we've beaten this to death already. enough!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Fortunately, it is your prerogative to unwatch this topic and move on to topics more to your liking. That gives people who are interested in continuing this conversation the opportunity to do so without being annoyed by complaints.


emsgram said:


> can we please stop w/this discussion already. just move on!


----------



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

to me, carrying on with this topic is annoying. thats my opinion. stop beating a dead horse.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

This is the third time you have made this comment. If you are so annoyed with this topic, scroll to the top of the page and click "unwatch" in the upper left section of the page. Nobody is forcing you to stay here against your will. Conversely, nobody who wants to continue the discussion is interested in being nagged to stop commenting.


emsgram said:


> to me, carrying on with this topic is annoying. thats my opinion. stop beating a dead horse.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> This is the third time you have made this comment. If you are so annoyed with this topic, scroll to the top of the page and click "unwatch" in the upper left section of the page. Nobody is forcing you to stay here against your will. Conversely, nobody who wants to continue the discussion is interested in being nagged to stop commenting.


 :sm24:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

emsgram said:


> to me, carrying on with this topic is annoying. thats my opinion. stop beating a dead horse.


Than why did you even bother posting? Or reading for that matter? Nothing for you to see here; move along.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

I second the motion!!!!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> This is the third time you have made this comment. If you are so annoyed with this topic, scroll to the top of the page and click "unwatch" in the upper left section of the page. Nobody is forcing you to stay here against your will. Conversely, nobody who wants to continue the discussion is interested in being nagged to stop commenting.


There are times when I enjoy your comments tremendously. This is one of them ;~DD!


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

Please reconsider as we are all in need of you and your expertise.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

emsgram said:


> to me, carrying on with this topic is annoying. thats my opinion. stop beating a dead horse.


May I enquire? Who made you the KP police, judge and jury please?
Liz


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> This is the third time you have made this comment. If you are so annoyed with this topic, scroll to the top of the page and click "unwatch" in the upper left section of the page. Nobody is forcing you to stay here against your will. Conversely, nobody who wants to continue the discussion is interested in being nagged to stop commenting.


 ????????????


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

moke said:


> I can never get through every topic. I usually read the ones that pique my interest. I must confess, I have read some of the diatribes from a couple of the cyber bullies in the attic. I was very saddened by the nastiness of one particular member. But I have to say I felt pity for her too. If this is all she has in her life, then it is such a waste.


Exactly- Well said. 
:sm24:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

JanetLove2Knit said:


> I am sorry you are leaving. "Mean people suck!" is a bumper sticker that reveals much wisdom in a few words. Consider going to the Ravelry group of people who left KP or are still in KP and in the Ravelry group, too.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> Than why did you even bother posting? Or reading for that matter? Nothing for you to see here; move along.


 :sm24:


----------



## Clackit (Jun 25, 2017)

Please stay, I am fairly new and I have not seen many nasty views, maybe because I only read coming issues, main and pictures.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

As for any political posting, just ignore anything you read that you are not happy with. This is not a collection of perfect people. Some people are tactless, make mistakes. etc. We have a mix of people here who are all different, just like you would find anywhere. Enjoy the lovely ones there are plenty of them.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

Do not leave KP! I only read what interests me. I am in total disbelief with all the negativity on KP. How can this people write such ugly things? Leave your ugly words for your friends and family and leave KP if you cannot be nice. So what, if there are those who write about the same stuff over and over again. Let it go and move on to other topics, like I do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan-Knit said:


> Do not leave KP! I only read what interests me. I am in total disbelief with all the negativity on KP. How can this people write such ugly things? Leave your ugly words for your friends and family and leave KP if you cannot be nice. So what, if there are those who write about the same stuff over and over again. Let it go and move on to other topics, like I do.


And just don't rise to the bait!


----------



## joycelarson (Jul 1, 2014)

I have no intention of ever quitting KP I find it very channeling tomind and anything learned improves memory.


----------



## joycelarson (Jul 1, 2014)

I have no intention of ever quitting KP I find it very channeling tomind and anything learned improves memory.


----------

